# Drucksensitivität



## nordi (18. Dezember 2007)

Hi, wir haben bei uns in der Agentur ein neues Grafiktablett geschickt bekommen und ich soll das jetzt einrichten. Hab davon aber keine Ahnung. Also installiert habe ich es - erkannt wird es auch. Aber die Drucksensitivität in Photoshop funktioniert nicht. Es handelt sich um Windows XP, Photoshop CS3 und ein Wacam Bamboo FUN. Woran kann das liegen? Muss man das bei Photoshop einstellen?


----------



## Alexander Groß (18. Dezember 2007)

Wenn über den Wacom Treiber schon alles richtig eingestellt wurde fällt mir nur noch unter den Pinseleigeneschaften das Feld Steuerung Zeichenstiftdruck ein.


Alex


----------



## nordi (18. Dezember 2007)

Was meinst du mit "genau Wacom-Treiber richtig einstellen" ? Hab den einfach installiert.. mehr net! Bei Photoshop ist Zeichenstiftdruck eingestellt.. tut sich aber nicht wirklich viel!

Gibt da irgendwas mit TWAIN-Treibern oder so?


----------



## Alexander Groß (18. Dezember 2007)

Bei dem Tablet ist nicht nur ein Treiber dabei sondern auch ein Einstellungsfenster wo man das Tablett anpassen kann. Das solltest du dir mal ansehen.


Alex


----------



## nordi (18. Dezember 2007)

Ja hab was gefunden! Aber ist eben alles auf Standard eingestellt und sieht auch ganz gut aus so! Nochmal kurz zurück zu den Photoshopeinstellungen! Was muss man alles genau einstellen?


----------



## Alexander Groß (18. Dezember 2007)

Rumsuch....

Aha 

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/photo...lett-anfaengerin-hilfaeaeaeae-bittaeaeae.html


Vielleicht hilft dir das weiter.



Alex


----------



## Florian_Rachor (19. Dezember 2007)

Also bei meine Intuos kann man in der Systemsteuerung unter "Wacom Tablet Eigenschaften" den Druck vom Zeichenstift nicht zur einstellen sondern auch gleich testen. Klickt man bei "Empfindlichkeit der Stiftspitze" noch auf Details hat man sogar ein Feld in das man reinmalen kann. Wenns da funktioniert sind deine Einstellungen in Photoshop falsch.

Viele Grüße


----------



## nordi (19. Dezember 2007)

hi, ich bekomm das nicht zu laufen!! Spiele schon mit dem Gedanken, dass das Grafiktablett gar nicht diese Drucksensitivität unterstützt?! Auf der s*** Verpackung steht dazu auch nix! Aber das kann doch nicht sein, oder? Hab auch so Einstellungen bei Systemsteuerung, aber nicht so detailliert wie bei euch.. Hab mal einen Screenshot angefügt. Danke für den Link, hab die Einstellungen so übernommen wie dort besprochen. Woran kann das noch liegen? Ich verzweifle irgendwie..


----------



## janoc (19. Dezember 2007)

Stell die "Empfindlichkeit der Stiftspitze" deutlich härter ein. So soft reagiert die wohl sofort auf Maximum.


----------



## nordi (19. Dezember 2007)

Hab es ein paar Stufen härter gemacht - klappt aber auch nicht. Hab euch mal ein Screenshot von den Photoshopeinstellungen gemacht. Ist da was falsch?


----------



## Dennis Schmidt (19. Dezember 2007)

Bei den Pinsel-Einstellungen unter "Andere Einstellungen" gibt es Deckkraft-Jitter und Fluss-Jitter, diese sollten auf Pen-Pressure gestellt sein.


Dennis 'desch' Schmidt


----------



## nordi (19. Dezember 2007)

hat ich schon gemacht - aber funktioniert nicht :-/ Langsam wird es echt nervig! Wenn ich bei den Pen-Tablet-Einstellungen zB was an den Tastenbelegungen ändere, übernimmt er auch nicht die Änderungen!?


----------



## janoc (19. Dezember 2007)

Dann ist wohl was bei der Treiberinstallation in den Anus gegangen. Schaltet Photoshop auf den Radiergummi um, wenn du mit der Rückseite vom Stift arbeitest?


----------



## nordi (19. Dezember 2007)

Ne, das ist es ja! Das Tablett merkt das auch nicht! Schreibt einfach normal weiter als wäre es die Stiftspitze! Hab das sch*** Ding mittlerweile bestimmt 100x installiert etc.. klappt einfach nix! Wie heißt dieser Treiber? Wintab?


----------



## hubbl (20. Dezember 2007)

Treiber mal neu gestartet?
--> services.msc in die ausführen Zeile und da den PenTablet oder Tablet.. (irgendwie sowas) neu starten.


----------



## nordi (20. Dezember 2007)

Ja, schon gemacht :-/ Bringt aber auch nichts! Hab bei Wacom angerufen, die wissen auch kein Rat - sagen, das der Treiber Schuld wäre bzw nicht richtig installiert sei... Aber keine Ahnung, wie man das nachprüfen kann. Hab eben auch mal bei denen ins Forum geschrieben.. mal gucken was da kommt! Habt ihr sonst noch Ideen?


----------



## janoc (20. Dezember 2007)

Auf 'nem anderen Rechner probieren. Vielleicht ist ja die doch der Stift / das Tablet im Eimer.


----------



## jack the river (10. September 2009)

Also ich hab seit kurzem auch ein Wacom Bamboo und hab ein ähnliches problem. 
Wenn ich bei Photoshop CS3 die druckfunktion nutzen will, 
muss ich schnelle Linien bei leichten aufdrücken machen. 

Wenn ich mit den gleichen druck langsam male kommt eine dicke Linie bei der man den Druck, also die Dicke, nicht verändern kann. 

Ist das normal?


----------



## ink (10. September 2009)

Moin Jack
Nein, normal ist das nicht.
Hast du im Flyout-Menü "Pinsel" unter Formeigenschaften den Größen-Jitter auf Zeichenstiftdruck gestellt?
Andernfalls in der Systemsteuerung die Tabletoptionen umstellen, dass du da eine höhere Sensitivität erreichst.

mfg


----------



## jack the river (10. September 2009)

ink hat gesagt.:


> Moin Jack
> Nein, normal ist das nicht.
> Hast du im Flyout-Menü "Pinsel" unter Formeigenschaften den Größen-Jitter auf Zeichenstiftdruck gestellt?
> Andernfalls in der Systemsteuerung die Tabletoptionen umstellen, dass du da eine höhere Sensitivität erreichst.
> ...


Das hab ich alles schon probiert, auch an anderen Computern, immer das gleiche.

Hier ein Beispielbild.

http://img269.imageshack.us/img269/9013/unbenannt1vk.jpg

Die dicken Linien kommen immer wenn ich langsam male und sind von der dicke unveränderbar.

Bei der Software Bamboo Dock geht es allerdings auch langsam.

MfG


----------



## ink (10. September 2009)

Kannst du Screenshots von deinen Pinseleinstellungen und Tabletoptionen posten?
Das Problem kenne ich jetzt nicht, wenn alles korrekt eingestellt ist.
Du kannst die Bilder auch hier hochladen (Im Antwortfeld "Erweitert" oben in der Leiste auf die Büroklammer klicken und hochladen)

mfg


----------



## jack the river (10. September 2009)

Ich hab eigendlich nichts groß verändert, gibt es evtl. bei Photoshop weitere Einstellungen zum Druck als bei Pinseln?

MfG


----------



## ink (10. September 2009)

Stell die Stiftspitze mal empfindlicher (Bild 1), er steht noch auf recht hart.
Das wäre dann auch die Erklärung warum es bei schnellem Ziehen dünn wird.

mfg


----------

